# My german blue rams (pics)



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

I figured it was a bit silly to keep updating my old thread since it talks about bolivian rams in the title and I've got german blue ones now.

Sum up 40" by 16" footprint tank. Tankmates are a pearl gourami, some sterbai cories, penguin tetras, otos, senior citizen neon tetras and cherry barbs.

Then my 4 GBR, *** had them just over a week now. They're two males and two females. Currently one of the males and females have paired up I'm pretty sure. Bit of a problem with the other female. The second male doesn't like her and chases her away and then the pair go and chase her away so she's a bit stressed out now. I've put in more rocks and stuff into the tank to break up line of sight etc and that's helped. The others aren't harassing her non stop and she's not hiding all the time or anything and eats well but she's definitely the bottom fish at this point in the hierarchy in the tank and it shows in her colour etc.

My males are around 2" and the females 1.5"

Anyway photos of my gang:

The pair









paired male on his own









Scrapping with the other male









Single male on his own









Headshot of him









and my poor single female









She also has a defect where a part of her gill cover is missing. She was like this when I got her. I didn't notice after I was home with her and didn't have heart to take her back. Anyway I'm hoping she'll manage to stake out some territory so she'll feel safe or that the others stop picking on her.

There have been quite a bit of fluctuations in the social dynamics of the fish. For a while currently paired male was interested in currently single girl and then a bit later everyone was picking on currently single male. So much so that he lost his colour an was running away from everyone. Now he's got his mojo back obviously etc. basically I'll just have to see how things go. I have a 30g I could set up if I absolutely have to as a temporary hospital tank or something but I really want to just be running the one tank longer term.

Then finally a full tank shot complete with some unsightly zuccini and lettuce for my otos


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful fish and tank! Are those plants in the back real or fake?


----------



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you! 

All the plants are real, I prefer keeping planted tanks. Got vallisneria at the back then some crypts and java fern at the front + one anubias nana on a small rock. I don't dose CO2 or anything though and the substrate is fine gravel mixed with sand with some laterite underneath. Supplement with root tabs but don't dose macro fertilisers.

ETA: Im getting somewhat tired of the vallisneria at the back though, the leaves get around 5 foot long or so, so they loop around the surface which my gourami likes but it cuts down on surface circulation and if I'm not careful algae will builds up there.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful tank and fish!


----------



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's a video of them: 





They're still doing fine in the tank, absolutely gorgeous and a lot of fun to watch. Greet me at the front of the glass begging for food when I get home from work


----------

